# Crimson fists short story.



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

OK, so i thought i'd try my hard at a short story. Here it is:
_Captain Mikel sprinted up the hill, firing his Bolter as he ran. The two orks atop the hill were surprised as one's chest exploded in a spray of gore, and the other head was soundly seperated from its body. He climbed the hill, and opened a vox-channel; “Squads Strumovitch and Elessan to me, Predator Danielus cover us! Terminator squad Idril, be ready to teleport to our position!” Mikel reviewed the battlefield, Frowning. There was little cover, but he had the upper hand. To his East there was a plateau, and to the south-west, a crevasse. 'That will safeguard at least one side from infantry assault' He thought. He fired another volley of shots toward the nearest orks. There weren't many Orks, but he was sure there would be more... 
Squad Strumovitch arrived, and were at once setting themselves up for a long fight. He sighted some trees, and had an idea. “Brother Strumovitch, Fire your squad's missile launcher at the base of those trees...” There was the Trademark Whoosh, as the krak missile went spiralling towards the Trunks, Knocking the tree down. 'An Impromptu Barrincade, ready made!' Thought Mikel. He couldn't afford to lose any more men, The crimson fists chapter were hard pressed enough as it is, without great losses on a quick ork-felling raid. He could already hear the drumming of many feet, and now and again, A rugged Waaagh!, which was at once joined by many more. “Idril, be ready!” He muttered. “Strumovitch, Elessan, get in cover, NOW!”. The Orks caught sight of them, and began to charge. Mikel took quick stock of their numbers. There were a good few Ork boyz, but what worried him the most was the ominous looking Deff Dread and the quick Deffkoptaz. “OPEN FIRE!” he yelled, as he charged down the hill, activating his powerfist. A few Orks charged at him, to be met by streams of bolt rounds. One of them raised his choppa to strike Mikel down, but Mikel was to exparienced, and rabbit-punched the Ork in the gut before it could strike. Another Raised its power Klaw, only to have its legs sweeped out from under it by Mikel's kick, before being elbow-dropped. Mikel saw a Deffkopta streaming past him, and jumped, only just catching on to it. He wasnt going to let it get near his lines! He pulled himself up, before using his body weight to spin the Deffkopta out of control, into the Deffkopta next to it. Mikel jumped from the resulting explosion on to the back of the Deff dread, but saw the ork getting near the battle lines. “Idril! Now!” he yelled, as he plunged his Powerfist through the top of the Dread. The dread fell over with Mikel landing heavily on the floor. He caught sight of A large ork looming over him, raising its Power Klaw, when it blew apart in a stream of Crimson, as Squad Idril arrived. He could see the proud warriors Of Squad Idril pressing their advantage, and Strumovitch and Elessan sything down hordes of Ork with controlled bolter fire. Seeing the battle almost won, and reeling from the fall, he then allowed himself to pass out._

C&C PLEASE!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

sounds good mate, hope for more


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It works really well hope to read more


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, any more suggestions?


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Good story..... now to wait for the next bit....:victory:

Sniper


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

really nice read about my favourite chapter, can't wait for the next part.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Part 2:
_Mikel Picked himself up. The orks were gone, And he had done well that day. He Patched into his vox System and said "Ready to Extract" "Roger that" Said the Marine picking up the signal. A few minuites later, A thunderhawk arrived. On the way in, One of the Terminators Punched a Strange looking plant. Mikel was sure it hadn't been there before. He seemed to inhale some spores, but coughed them up. It was some weeks before Mikel saw action again. He was going to the Apothecary for his Daily examination, when he saw a stream of blood across the wall and the apothecary's helmet on the floor. "Damn." thought Mikel, Getting his bolter out. "Something abord the battle barge, Requesting backup!" He yelled through the vox._


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There are just a few slight Fluff errors - such as the Fists being rather spanish or mexican by name - Pedro, Cortez, etc.

The action is rather quick and smooth flowing. You might want to put in some more paragraphs though - particularly as a new piece of action, but otherwise, nicely done.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Thank ye sir! I'll think your suggestions over


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Part 2B:
_Mikel Sprinted across the hall, and entered the Apothecary's Quarters. He could see all the medical instruments, and instinctively picked up a large scalpel. He looked around, sniffing... Something was here.. but what? He saw a small pool of blood underneath a cupboard door.
He went over to it, and opened the door. The stench of death confronted him, and he saw the mangled and not altogether intact body of the apothecary. He also saw a large marine who he knew to be Strumovitch, with his chest clawed open and his ossified ribcage in splinters. There was a look of horror on his face.
Mikel heard a clatter behind, and whipped round. He was faced by a large chitinous head, with razor-sharp teeth. He instinctively thought of a tyranid, perhaps genus genestealer, but this was not a genestealer. He whipped the scalpel round, and blood spurted out of the creature's neck. It writhed a little bit, then slammed it's arm into Mikel. He slammed into the wall, and dropped the scalpel. Thinking quick, mikel hurled a draw at the creature, before letting his bolter rip through the first right arm.
The creature howled, then scuttled off, due to the sound of aproaching feet.
"What, By the name of the Emperor, The Primarchs and the Arch-traitor happened here?!" Said the sergeant leading the squad. "I don't know..." said Mikel, Hoisting his bolter up. "But by the Emperor, I'm Going to find out."_


----------

